# Anybody ever raise beautiful swordtails like these? PIC INSIDE



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

I might be purchasing these from aquabid since they seem pretty cheap for what you get. These are called Belize Blue Swordtails that have been caught in the wild. I have been told by the seller that the males will get to about 5 inches with the tail. (seems large for a swordtail).

Did anybody ever keep these?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like wildtype swordies, and yes they can grow large as they aren't crossbred with platys(as basically all unnatural color variations are).

I would kill for those, unfortunately I don't have the money(they cost a lot in here).

Beautiful!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those are some nice swordies! I hope you win the auction!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been buying swords from marlin for several years. He and mrs marlin are a great breeder and sell lovely fish. I have gotten montezumas - the blue/green, the mottled ivories and rascons from them.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

WOW!!! Bidding got out of hand on this and it went for over 65 bucks plus 35 shipping. Someone paid 100 dollars for 6 swordtails. :shock: :shock: 

They usually sell for 40 dollars or so, it was strange to see them go that high. Next time I won't advertise until I win them because I have a feeling people were bidding because they saw them here. :fun: :fun:

Last 3 auctions were in the 40s.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

off topic but they are some cool looking fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

At my church they have some in a 150gal tank that is so big it holds a school of platys, mollies, swords, guppies , large synodis cats, even the Green Spotted Puffer wont bother them. There is lots and lots of java moss in there to provide free accomodation for the ever-arriving fry!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the guy who paid 100 bucks for the six is probably not going to have any problem making his money back & then some on his fry. It's steep, but probably just an investment to the winner.

I've seen some amazing stuff on aquabid.


----------

